# Shaq: "between 339 and 345"



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

To all you Laker Fans who thought that Shaq was down to 286, or maybe 300, here you go:

_O'Neal said he now weighs "between 339 and 345" and has shed 15 pounds since June 12. He'll certainly drop a few more pounds by the time he reports to camp in Honolulu on Oct. 2._ 

From The Los Angeles Daily News
LINK


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

No way hes 300 who said that??? He was 300 in Orlando compare him now to him in Blue Chips its not the same person. Hes in better shape then last seasona nd that means the league is in trouble.


----------



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker4peat</b>!
> No way hes 300 who said that???


Almost everyone in that "Shaq is down to 286 pounds!" thread.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

You all need to re-read that thread. there was only one perosn who said that shaq was down to 286. Almost eveyone else doubted it and said he could possible be down to 3??, but no one believing the 286.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

if he gets to 325 thats a big accomplishment i think


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> if he gets to 325 thats a big accomplishment i think


Yes it would be, but I don't know where you picked that number from.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes it would be, but I don't know where you picked that number from.


He's been listed between 325-330 throughout his Laker days but everyone knows he's been nowehere near that lately. If he can actually get back to his listed weight that would be a great accomplishment.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

320-325 and the leagues in trouble..hes still a bit heavy at this point, but hes headed in the right direction.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, 339 - 345 is still much better than 354 - 360...

I was very suspicious of the 286, that was probably his college weight, or early NBA weight. If he drops a few more and gets to around the 325 - 330 area, he would be a force.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Shaq at 286...










Shaq at 370.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaq yesterday


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

> If he drops a few more and gets to around the 325 - 330 area, he would be a force.


Shaq will always be a force, period.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Shaq gets down to 320-325...he'll be back to his MVP form.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


370? He looks just as big in the "yesterday" picture.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Shaq yesterday


Is Shaq playing with a watch on? Thats dirty pool. What a big cheater. Kobe must be rubbing off on him. TMac would never wear a watch in game.

All stupid joking aside, anyone who read the thread saying Shaq was under 300 knows I said it was a lie. I think Shaqs getting to the age where hes not going to improve his weight much. Also, am I the only one remembering his work habbits last summer? The Lakers would have never been in the prediciment they were in if Shaq decided to have his surgery before the end of summer. That was one of the most selfish moves I have ever seen. The only way Ill belive Shaq has lost weight this summer and not gained it, is by seeing his performance in the first 10 or so games this year.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trueorfalse</b>!
> Shaq will always be a force, period.


Yes, he's always a force...I was implying what Damian said, in that he would be an MVP-type force.









- -









He doesn't appear any thinner, but then again losing 15lbs is not that much if you weighed 360.

e.g 15/360 = about 4%


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Shaq yesterday


What's Tracy Murray doing hanging out with Shaq? We're not going to re-sign him are we?

Buy the way, this is my 1 year anniversary to being a member of BasketBallBoards.net!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I doubt it, he still lives here so he was probably just at the game like shaq.


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 12, 2003)

Shaq a beast playas. Hes gonna be of the hizzle fo shizzle dizzle.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is Shaq wearing a Cavs Jersey? Other Lakers at that game were Pargo, Fisher and maybe George.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZigZag</b>!
> Shaq a beast playas. Hes gonna be of the hizzle fo shizzle dizzle.


Is this English?

 

Anyway, Shaq does look a bit more defined than last year. I think he probably lost weight and gained muscle mass. I'd like to know what his body fat % is. He could have lost 25 lbs. of fat and gained 10 lbs. of muscle for a net loss 15 lbs. That would certainly be more progress than just losing 15 lbs.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*more recent photos*


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

After watchin the newlywed show.. i feel bad for nick for havin to put up with that psycho


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

sean what are u doin goin to jessica simpsons web site??
good find though


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> sean what are u doin goin to jessica simpsons web site??
> good find though


:laugh: 

Actually, i did a google search for the "shaqtacular" and these came up via another website. I honestly didn't know who the other people in the pics were, until i looked at the home page of the website where i found them. Is that her husband?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Whats next? Shaq and Jerad from Subway doing commercials together?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Yea nick lachey former lead guy in 98 degrees


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If he keeps losing weight there is no way the Lakers won't win the championship, htye would still win it at his weight now.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Shaq looks better, but the main thing is that he is in shape, more than that he has lost about 20-25 lbs.. 

Shaq Diesel is back!!! :yes:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Shaq is wearing a jersey in every pic in this thread.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Shaq is going to be on Jimmy Kimmel tomorrow night. Maybe you will be able to see how much weight he has lost.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Shaq is wearing a jersey in every pic in this thread.


Id like to see Shaq in an oldschool sabonis jersey..


----------

